# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Greek MAC sites

## thriloshelmug

Οσοι mac users υπαρχουν εδω υπάρχει και συλογος με μακ γι οσους δεν το ξερουν

http://www.helmug.gr/
Alla για registration δεν γινεται ακομα επειδη φτιάχνουμε το νεο site

----------


## aliakmwn

Επισης υπαρχουν τα 
http://www.macloaded.gr (ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ!!!)
και http://www.greekapple.com (ανερχομενο!)

Ποιος σας ειπε πως η κοινοτητα των macαδων δεν ειναι οργανωμενη στην ελλαδιτσα?  ::

----------


## Billgout

Φτίαξτε και εκείνο το έρημο το registration στο HELMUG  ::  

To macloaded το ήξερα, το greekapple όχι...  ::

----------


## thriloshelmug

Το macloaded ειναι πραγματικά κορυφαίο.
Στο helmug δεν ξέρω τι περιμένουν για να ανεβ;σουν το νέο σαιτ

----------


## Achille

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και όλες. 
> εκ’μερους του δημιουργού αυτής της ιστοσελιδας λαμβάνω την τιμή 
> Να σας ανακοινώσω το greekapple 
> 
> Στην ιστοσελιδα μας θα βρείτε: 
> Δώρα, παιχνίδια, galleries που μπορείτε να βάλετε της δικές σας 
> Φωτογραφίες, μπορείτε επίσης να στέλνετε τα δικά σας άρθρα και πολλά άλλα ωραία πραγματάκια που θα βρείτε στην ιστοσελιδα μας. 
> 
> Επίσης να τονίσω ότι η ιστοσελιδα μας δεν είναι κερδοσκοπική ούτε 
> ...


Θα παρακαλέσω να μην ξαναρχίσει το flame, γράψτε για το site σας, αλλά όχι ο ένας να λέει τι φόλα είναι το site του αλλουνού.

Ο κόσμος μπορεί να κρίνει και μόνος του.

----------

